# Fred White just passed away.



## Goldenrod (Jan 25, 2017)

I do not have funeral details but he was a maker of unique Whizzer rare parts and a very generous person who wrote stories for our Illinois Whizzer Newsletter.  He had cancer that had been controlled.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 25, 2017)

SO SORRY TO HEAR!
I LAST TALKED TO HIM IN THE FALL!
HE SOUNDED OKAY THEN.
GREAT GUY!
VERY TALENTED!
NOW HE CAN JOIN JOHN POLLIZZI, LARRY BUSCH AND ALL THE OTHER COLLECTORS.
MY SINCERE CONDOLENCES TO DONNA HIS WIFE.
WES PINCHOT


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2017)

A nice fella, he will be missed!


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 25, 2017)

I only talked to him once, and he was very nice. This is sad news.


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2017)

Sad news.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 25, 2017)

Our dreams of having a bike with a real motor get dimmer as we go. I hope he passed on a lot of his skills to others.


----------



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2017)

I been to visit him at his shop several times and bought quite a bit of his nice stuff


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 29, 2017)

I am thankful that I was able to get to know Fred in the last few years, he was such a nice guy. And he was a huge wealth of knowledge.
I have several  carter carbs he made perfect again , I'll miss him a lot!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Feb 13, 2017)

This is very shocking as I hadn't heard from him in awhile . He was a great man and I'm sad he'll never be able to find out when I get my bike running with the carb he did for me. I learned a lot from him and I hope he'll be able to see me complete my bike. My condolences to his family .


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 15, 2017)

Rest in peace


----------



## Whizzer Fred’s Daughter (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello. I’m Fred White’s daughter, Nancy.  It’s been almost a year since Dad passed away. I’m missing him terribly.
The auction of our family farm and Dad’s incredible Whizzer collection was last May. I just ran across this video footage of the auction. Check it out:


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2018)

Whizzer Fred’s Daughter said:


> Hello. I’m Fred White’s daughter.  It’s been almost a year since Dad passed away. I’m missing him terribly.
> The auction of our family farm and Dad’s incredible Whizzer collection was last May. I just ran across this video footage of the auction. Check it out:




He was a good man!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 8, 2018)

THANKYOU FOR SHARING.
THE LAST TIME I SPOKE TO HIM
IS WHEN HE SENT ME HIS BIOGRAPHY.


----------



## Vincer (Jan 8, 2018)

I never met Fred in person but bought a couple of items from him over the years. Always very helpful. Thank you for sharing. Vince


----------

